# on the subject of stress reduction



## theneuhauser (Jun 1, 2002)

i just read a book called  tai chi  by lawrence galante

it contained studies that showed specific health maladies and their increased recoveries as a result of tai chi practices, as well as heart rate studies, and other less specific thoughts on tai chi's relationship to health. 

i was pretty impressed with the content, especially because the because the book was written in 1981. the applications photos are extra impressive due to the polyester bell bottoms.

does anybody know about lawrence galante? he says he was a student of chen man ching as well as t.t. liang.


----------



## Tachi (Jun 4, 2002)

I've read that book as well - I really appreciated his insight.  You're right on with the pants, though 

Tachi


----------



## pakua (Aug 11, 2004)

I got the book from my Sifu- the form we do is almost identical to the one he has the photo series of in the book.

I'm finding the book's pictures useful at home while I'm trying to memorize the steps. BUT...... the form isn't identical, for instance there's no shoulder push after the whip going into the crane spreads wings. I can't describe it in words! Also the punch after the second brush knee is different.

So, has anyone got some pictures or a short video of this modified 37 posture form? 

BTW, Galente has a web site at http://www.holistic-arts.com/


----------

